
Highcharts 6 released - neonkiwi
https://www.highcharts.com/blog/news/announcing-highcharts-6/
======
neonkiwi
I had some complex JS plotting to do as part of a client project, with axis
navigation, color changes, discontinuous lines on time-axis scatter plots,
custom markers, and custom gridlines. I scrapped my initial approach and
switched to Highcharts, saving a lot of time compared to building the plot
directly in D3.

By default you get a great plot, and with a well-documented API you can
customize literally every aspect. Congratulations to the team on the launch of
the new version!

